# Cask bottle stopper from a whisky cask stave



## Carl Fisher (Jun 20, 2013)

What do you do when you are tasked with making bottle stoppers from whisky cask staves that are only .75-1" thick? You stack 'em up and make a whisky cask shaped stopper.

I made several flat stoppers not seen here which turned out well, but I think I hit on a design this time that I'm going to make a run of. This is paired with a Ruth Niles stainless stopper. Going to try a few with Flor cork stoppers as well.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2013)

That's too cool. A cool topper with a cool story. Hard to top that.


----------

